# Lizards > Rhacodactylus Geckos >  perlite/water mix in incubator

## mlededee

i am making an incubator for my crested eggs using perlite. i read to use 2 parts perlite to 1 part water. this slipped my mind (oops) and i mixed 1 part perlite to 1 part water, but that doesn't seem like all that wet of a mixture. it is moist but doesn't seem too moist...but i have no experience in this department. what ratio do you use (if you do the perlite/water mix)? is there a certain level or range of humidity that i want to achieve?

----------


## SatanicIntention

I think the consistency is supposed to be able to clump slightly when squeezed together, with no extra water laying around. 

If I'm wrong, please correct me.  :Smile:

----------


## daniel1983

yep thats what I have read just about everywhere. where did you get your perlite from? I will need some eventually and was wondering about good suppliers.

----------


## kavmon

perlite doesn't clump like vermiculite.  i mix my egg boxes with perlite.  i don't really do a ratio.  i mix water in until everything is damp but not soggy or standing water.  i only put four little holes in it one on each side and keep an eye on the condensation  on the lid.  and check the egg's surface' alot.  i'll get pics up soon. you can get perlite from any home/garden shop like southern states.


vaughn

----------


## daniel1983

where can you get vermiculite...same type of place?

----------


## kavmon

couple shots of my egg boxes.  first pic is lid on.  the smaller yellowish eggs were laid last night!  the bigger ones are due to hatch this week or next.  the box is a rubbermaid brand, they call it "stain shield"  it is 2.6qt size.  i like it because it is clear and available at walmart.

vermiculite should also be found wherever perlite is sold.


vaughn

----------


## mlededee

awesome, thanks for the pics! that's almost what mine looks like, i think it needs just a little more water though to be closer. i got my perlite in the garden section at walmart and i'm using a shoebox size rubbermaid which i also got at walmart. congrats on the new eggs vaughn and good luck on the ones that are due soon.  :Smile:

----------


## kavmon

thanks mle,  i can't wait to see some of these babies this year.  when you get eggs just watch them closely and make sure they don't get too dry or too wet.  too wet and mold will start to grow, too dry they crinkle up a bit.  i usually don't have to adjust the moisture level at all.  sometimes when too much condensation is on the lid, i open it and wipe it off and fan a little fresh air in.  the 4 holes i made are small like 1/8 inch.  any bigger and a baby can escape.  good luck on your pairings!


vaughn

----------


## Marla

I just want to mention that, in my limited experience, it really is better to have some sort of ongoing air exchange in the incubation container.  I've tried using small airtight plastic containers and opening them weekly or so for air exchange as I've read others suggest, and I've tried using the small squarish deli containers from the grocery store (the things potato salad and such come in) that don't seal tightly, and the deli containers definitely make keeping the eggs at the right humidity easier.  I have a pair of eggs in an airtight container right now, and while these eggs were odd-looking when I got them -- both were dented -- they "undented" and were looking good, but now appear discolored, so it could be the eggs, but it could also be too much humidity and/or not enough fresh air.

Good luck Mle!  :Smile:

----------


## mlededee

thanks marla.  :Smile:   the rubbermaid that i got isn't for food storage and doesn't seem as airtight as some so maybe that will help. i'm sure i'll be opening it and checking things and checking the perlite--i am sooo paranoid that i'm gonna mess it up! i have been messing with the mixture for 3 days now--last night i made it officially too wet. i never was very good at chemistry and all that scientific measuring stuff.  :Razz:   i feel like i need an exact recipe to follow but i know it's just going to take a little trial and error.

----------


## Marla

Better to get it sorted out early on like you're doing, and a little bit too moist or dry isn't going to make a big difference.  These eggs are pretty tolerant.

----------


## kavmon

just keep mixing! you'll get it.  you can also put more holes in the tub and tape them up if necessary.  i only have 4 small holes 1/8 inch, one on each side.  i don't make my mix very wet, but my room is stable and around50-60% humidity  this may help some.  next time i do a box i'll weigh the water and perlite mix.


vaughn

----------


## kavmon

hey mle,  i checked the rhac bible and it stated 2 parts perlite to 1 part water BY WEIGHT!  did you weigh them?

----------


## mlededee

yeah that is what i did the first time but it was reeeeally dry. barely moist at all. it seemed like it should be the other way around--1 part perlite to 2 parts water. it takes a lot of perlite to weigh as much as just a little water!

----------


## kavmon

my boxes are kind of dry, but that's what the rhac bible says!  i don't weigh mine i just kind of mix it until all is damp but not soggy, no standing water.


vaughn

----------


## mlededee

i _think_ i have it right now. i'm just obsessing about it too much.  :Weirdface:   :Confuse:   :Psychotic:

----------


## RobertCoombs

MLE take a deep breath .... calm down .. hehe  pearlite is really almost dummy proof it doesent saturate like vermiculite does  and you would probably get standing water in the bottom of your egg container before the pearlite is too wet

----------


## mlededee

pshew...good to know.  :Smile:  and i need to know...cuz i got EGGS!  :Very Happy:   (yes, i am rather ecstatic about it. :Razz: )

----------


## RobertCoombs

well like marla said  they are very tolerant eggs .. after all... dumb and dumber dropped approximately 5 feet when I knocked them off the shelf they were incubateing on and still hatched and are doing very well

----------


## Marla

> pshew...good to know.  and i need to know...cuz i got EGGS!  (yes, i am rather ecstatic about it.)


 :W00t:   :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancin' Banana: 
Congrats!  I see you're getting ready for the first ever b-p.net rhac swap.  :Wink:

----------


## mlededee

oh yes! you can definitely count me in on that.  :Smile:  hopefully miney will start making some babies for me soon too, and little frootcake is getting on up there in grams--won't be long until she meets a nice boy named mocha!  :Razz:

----------


## Marla

We'll have a great selection of babies then!  :Smile:

----------

